# Hydrolysis of N-formylamphetamine via NaOH+Methanol to obtain Amphetamine freebase



## ChingShih (Dec 4, 2022)

Forum members

I am looking to obtain the correct information for Hydrolysis of N-formylamphetamine with NaOH solution and Methanol
If anyone have experience and correct data to write ratios of chemicals please post it
The Naoh/methanol Hydrolysis is another method of Hydrolising N-formylamphetamine to obtain amphetamine freebase at the end of this process
one way is with HCL acid which most people know, but the better or more profitable in yield way is with NaOH+Methanol

So I am interested to finally know the correct proportions or ratios of this method
People with experience of this reaction please help


----------



## T0R

..


----------



## T0R

ChingShih said:


> Forum members
> 
> I am looking to obtain the correct information for Hydrolysis of N-formylamphetamine with NaOH solution and Methanol
> If anyone have experience and correct data to write ratios of chemicals please post it
> ...



ChingShih
it is not working at all ! even H2o + Methanol also not working . 
nothing work ! route after boiling 2 hours with HCl and hydro with NaOH and steam distillation also not work
pH goes always back to 7 after all the water is removed from the freebase . 
even when again hydro with NaOH so we have pH 14 and then back separated pH is back 7 
and so on .
this last step is wrong in every way and I stay with my earlier explanation that this syntheses needs HCl gas
like describe in the original pdf
after boiling for two hours we need to add HCl GAS 4 minutes to the substance .


----------



## T0R

nobody knows the answer, I get more than 5 different private messages from people that say 
after boiling for two hours with HCl if your liquid is not black you did something wrong
yesterday a forum moderator say exact the opposite that the liquid should not be black.


----------



## ChingShih

Saul said:


> it is not working at all ! even H2o + Methanol also not working .
> nothing work ! route after boiling 2 hours with HCl and hydro with NaOH and steam distillation also not work
> pH goes always back to 7 after all the water is removed from the freebase .
> even when again hydro with NaOH so we have pH 14 and then back separated pH is back 7
> ...



Saul
Saul I told you once, now I will tell you for the last time, there is no need for any HCL gas as you are NOT after amphetamine hydrochloride
The n-formylamphetamine which is obtained via leuckart reaction is cleaned and then hydrolysis is performed using Naoh+methanol

I just want to know what are the correct ratios of reagents (which % of Naoh solution, and ratio of n-formylamphetamine/naoh solution/methanol)

So anyone having knowledge of this method please shed some light


----------



## ChingShih

Anyone?


----------



## tweaker2

just eyeball the meoh lets say 100gN-formyl use around 200-300ml and add 50% naoh until your ph is highly alkaline 12-14 and then reflux you can add more meoh to the solution after the reflux if needed when you extract the freebase


----------



## ChingShih

tweaker2 said:


> just eyeball the meoh lets say 100gN-formyl use around 200-300ml and add 50% naoh until your ph is highly alkaline 12-14 and then reflux you can add more meoh to the solution after the reflux if needed when you extract the freebase



tweaker2
thanks for answering. say how long to reflux this mixture? what product is obtained after hydrolysation on this way? we get directly amph freebase?
then steam distillation is made directly on this mixture? methanol will also go over with the steam right?


----------



## tweaker2

give it couple hours after the reaction mixture cools and layers seperate extract the upper layer it should be dark in color this contains the amphetamine freebase and methanol distill of methanol and after that do steam distillation


----------



## btcboss2022

tweaker2 said:


> just eyeball the meoh lets say 100gN-formyl use around 200-300ml and add 50% naoh until your ph is highly alkaline 12-14 and then reflux you can add more meoh to the solution after the reflux if needed when you extract the freebase



tweaker2Thats correct but you must be very careful with ammonia odor and fumes in the reflux.
In alkaline PH you cant make the last washing with solvent before distilling as in HCL way but not most important because you will make Steam distillation so It will be purified anyway.


----------



## sponsor

tweaker2 said:


> just eyeball the meoh lets say 100gN-formyl use around 200-300ml and add 50% naoh until your ph is highly alkaline 12-14 and then reflux you can add more meoh to the solution after the reflux if needed when you extract the freebase



tweaker2


btcboss2022 said:


> Thats correct but you must be very careful with ammonia odor and fumes in the reflux.
> In alkaline PH you cant make the last washing with solvent before distilling as in HCL way but not most important because you will make Steam distillation so It will be purified anyway.


so no use off HCl ?


----------



## btcboss2022

sponsor said:


> so no use off HCl ?



sponsorIn the NaOH way no HCL used.


----------



## sponsor

btcboss2022 said:


> In the NaOH way no HCL used.



btcboss2022O.M.G 

Finally some good news . 

so what we use after N-formy ?


----------



## jokerr

How can I make amphetamine from amphetamine free oil?


----------

